# Romania 2007



## Bagshanty

We spent 2 months in Europe in the early summer, mostly in Romania, (brilliant country, our 3rd visit. Forget all your preconceptions, and the rubbish spouted by The Sun, the people are lovely.)

Photos of the trip are on http://www.pippins.me.uk/2007 Romania/2007_index.htm.

Andy


----------



## Grizzly

Oh Andy...I wish you hadn't done that ! I thought we'd made our minds up it was to be Spain in March but now I'm not so sure.....!

Great pictures and a great account of your earlier trip.

Many thanks

G


----------



## 101405

*Romania*

Romania. nice people , your joking . maybe its because all the bad ones have exported themselves to Spain or the UK.


----------



## asprn

*Re: Romania*



silversurfa said:


> Romania. nice people , your joking . maybe its because all the bad ones have exported themselves to Spain or the UK.


Seeing as how you've felt free to make such a comment, I'll make one too.

That's about as ignorant a comment as I've seen in quite a while.

See all these people who live in Spain with their Hymer 51s? They're all the same.

Not nice, is it?

Dougie.


----------



## bognormike

Andy, you're making me jealous. just looked at the France pictures, now this :roll: 

and yes, Siversurfa your comment was inappropriate :x


----------



## Bagshanty

*Re: Romania*



asprn said:


> silversurfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romania. nice people , your joking . maybe its because all the bad ones have exported themselves to Spain or the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> That's about as ignorant a comment as I've seen in quite a while.
> 
> See all these people who live in Spain with their Hymer 51s? They're all the same.
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

There's more than a few obnoxious Brits in Spain, too. I presume you wouldn't judge the rest of us based on those? I repeat, over 3 visits we have only met lovely people, and felt safer there than anywhere in Western Europe. Perhaps that will change in the future, as they adapt to "Western values", so get there soon!


----------



## Don_Madge

Bagshanty said:


> We spent 2 months in Europe in the early summer, mostly in Romania, (brilliant country, our 3rd visit. Forget all your preconceptions, and the rubbish spouted by The Sun, the people are lovely.)
> 
> Photos of the trip are on http://www.pippins.me.uk/2007 Romania/2007_index.htm.
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy,

I agree with you 100% we also visited before they joined the EU and it was a very pleasant experience.

We have visited most countries in Europe and when you mention places like Bulgaria, Romania, Estonia and Poland to some people we often get the comment Oh it's not safe to go there, usually they have never visited the country they just thought it would be unsafe.

Don


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Romania has some gorgeous countryside. I drove a wagon with relief aid to an orphanage in Siret in the north and was so taken with children and the country I went for a month the year after in November 1997 to work in the same orphanage.

The roads are horrendous in places as are some over here. The horse and carts travel at all times of the night and don't have lights. When you are coming down mountain roads at 1am in the morning it can get a bit hairy when you turn a corner and find an un-marked/lit horse and cart in front of you. I asked a local where they were traveling to at that time of morning. He replied that when Ceauşescu came to power, he split the agricultural land up into squares and gave so many squares to each farmer etc. The only trouble being is that the farmer was given his "squares" which could be a few hours away from where he lived so at that time of morning he was on his way to work.

I found the people to be proud and where we were they worked bloody hard scrape a living together.

Now we have a MH you have just got the tastes buds going for a trip and to sample Araphin again.... It's a spirit at 60% proof. Just add a P at the front of the name and thats what it tastes like. The lemon Vodka is ok along with rough red wine at 50p a bottle, or it was when we were last out there. If you find a bakery the freshly baked bread is superb.

Thanks for the memories and pictures Bagshanty.

Johnny F


----------



## vicdicdoc

I agree with Silversurfa comments . . .why is it that Italy are throwing them out . . because the crime rate has gone up a zillion percent since they were allowed to cross the borders - but I also agree that the scenery looks to be very nice.


----------



## Bagshanty

mangothemadmonk said:


> Romania has some gorgeous countryside. .........
> Now we have a MH you have just got the tastes buds going for a trip ......
> Thanks for the memories and pictures Bagshanty.
> 
> Johnny F


More at http://www.pippins.me.uk/2005/2005_bulgaria.htm, and http://www.pippins.me.uk/Romania/2004_index.htm. We were keen to get back again before the EU "civilised" it to the same boring monoculture that exists round the rest of Europe.


----------



## 114694

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-48700-days0-orderasc-0.html

Other pictures you can find here
http://www.campervan.ro/forum/viewforum.php?f=8


----------



## eddied

*Romania link*

 Ciao Popescu, thank you very much for this link.
I hope you will forgive some of the uninformed and stupid remarks made about Romania and Rumeni on this forum, and indeed anywhere else.
May I wish you, and your country (a landmark anniversary coming up) un Buon Natale, a Merry Christmas, and Craciun Fericit.
eddied


----------



## 114694

Thank you Eddie and Buon Natale per voi e la vostra famiglia 
Merry Christmas  Craciun Fericit :flag35:


----------



## S1mon

I speak from firsthand experience, my wife of almost seven years having dual Romanian/British nationality, a degree (four year course in Romania) and speaking not only Romanian and English, but fluent French and holiday Italian. She puts me and most other Brits to shame in many regards.

In 1990 my father and I drove a 1964 LWB Land-Rover containing a ton of Aid to Northern Romania on behalf of the christian charity, Romanian Aid Fund. We returned on two later occasions driving a VW Dormobile Type 2 campervan and lastly, a two Ford Transit cans.

The people are extremely generous and warm-hearted. Brits are not often encountered in Romania, but we are usually well received. 

In terms of attractions, Romania has the Black Sea coastline and Danube Delta, Bucharest, the 'Paris of Eastern Europe', skiing in the Carparthian Mountains, rustic untchanged villages, vineyards, painted monasteries and folk music and dancing. Oh, and the traditional food is hearty and wholesome, with bread being important as well as beer (blond and dark varieties). 

Yes, the roads can be poor in places, however, most main roads have been upgraded in recent years thanks to EU funding. There is now a new motorway from the capital to the coast which has saved about 30 minutes. The Police often deploy mobile speed cameras, however, you usually get advance warning from motorists driving in the opposite direction.

When we first visited in 1990, petrol (Four Star) was £0.80 per gallon, however, fuel prices are still slightly cheaper than Western Europe.

We are revisiting this August, travelling as a party of five in our Hymer B654. Last we we did the same trip, but in a hired B655.

The best advice is to abandon all preconceptions and take a chance. You never know, you might enjoy the experience!

La revedere si drum bun!
Good bye and safe journey!


----------

